# Groomer Referrals in Central New Jersey



## kmundo930 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I just took my 5 month Havanese to the groomers at PetSmart. The groomer did everything I asked but I wasn't really feeling the puppy cut.

Does anyone in NJ have any groomers around central New Jersey that have experience with grooming Havanese? I've seen a couple pictures of puppy cuts that I like, but I appreciate having a groomer that offers recommendations on what works best for the pup since this is my first time owning a Havanese.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello - I cannot believe that you are in Somerset. I am in Hillsborough - so close to you! When I have my spring playdate be sure to watch the forum for the date - we would love to have you come!!!
Sadly the groomer I used years ago did such a bad job, that I finally decided to groom my own guys! I think it is so hard to find ones that know how to groom Havanese. Hopefully some others will be able to jump in and make recommendations.
If not, I would just try a different one each time until you find one you really like. 
Laurie


----------



## kmundo930 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Laurie, 
A play date would be great! Please let me know when you have them in the spring. 

I think eventually I will learn to groom Chewie myself. I want him to get used to the whole grooming procedure with a professional first before I start to tackle it on. 

His haircut is growing on me now. He was cut 1" all over and I think his ears are cut too short so I will let everything grow out a little longer. 

Thanks again. 
Kristine


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

would love to see a picture!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know a groomer in your area, but I can't wait for the spring playdate!


----------

